# Defy 2.5 specs



## billstan01 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Defy 2.5 upgrade*

Hi everyone,

First post to forum. I have a Defy 2.5 (Ca 2009/10) and it is in need of some serious maintenance (new chain, cassettes etc) and I'm not that keen on the triple setup, always needs adjustment, seem to get a lot of chain noise etc etc.

Had a look around and it appears possible to convert to a compact double setup. Where I live at moment very few hills (Vienna , Austria), so just trying to work out what I need to change.

Anyone been down this road on a defy 2.5?

Thanks


----------

